# Grand Havana Club



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I just joined a businessmen's club here in Atlanta that has reciprocal membership at the Grand Havana Club in New York. It's in the building on 5th Avenue that also houses Brooks Brothers. 

Does anyone have any experience with this place? I hope to go to New York in a couple months and I'm wondering if it's worth a visit.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

666 Fifth Avenue, otherwise known as the Tishman building. I've found the Grand Havana Club to be totally devoid of atmosphere. Although it isn't a private venue, I much prefer Club Macanudo, 63rd off Madison; great bar, good smokes!


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

rip said:


> 666 Fifth Avenue, otherwise known as the Tishman building. I've found the Grand Havana Club to be totally devoid of atmosphere. Although it isn't a private venue, I much prefer Club Macanudo, 63rd off Madison; great bar, good smokes!


I've seen their web site; I remember reading about the important politicians who were "members," but the web site says clearly, "Open to the Public."

I'll probably check out both, but Club Macanudo does sound very nice.

Edited to add: Do they allow you to bring your own cigars? Or do they require you buy them there?


----------



## NZNorm (May 9, 2005)

A friend took me there a couple of months ago. The lobster risotto was delicious. My first cigar was not bad either.


----------

